# Beehives



## MitakuyeOyasin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I m living @ 1300m high in the mountain. I have just ordered 3 bee "hornets" and will buy 3 beehibes from Nicot brand (plastic ones). I m wondering if to give hens access to the behives would be a good idea in order for the hens to help clean them. What to you think?


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I know skunks will eat bees that are 'lounging' around the entrance, wouldn't chickens do the same? I wouldn't do it.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't think I would want my chickens too close to my hives. In the summer, the bees will gather on the porch and front of the hive to help keep the correct temp inside. Seems like this might make easy meals for the chickens. 
I am no expert; I've only had bees for a short while, so don't take this as gospel. I would suggest finding an established bee keeper in your area and learn as much as you can.
Good luck!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*ようこそ！*

Chickens are very curious... and by scratching and pecking can cause damage in areas where damage is not desired.

Keep the bees and hens in separate areas.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

MitakuyeOyasin said:


> I am wondering if to give hens access to the beehives would be a good idea in order for the hens to help clean them. What do you think?


清掃はどのような種類のニワトリから望まれている？ 

What type of cleaning is desired from the chickens?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I missed this when it was posted, just wanted to echo the sentiments of others but also offer a somewhat similar idea. I have had very good luck keeping chickens "with" bees, the key beeing  that I don't allow the chickens to be above or have access to the hive itself. In one example I have a year round 100% (top as well), hardware cloth enclosed area that the chickens are allowed in 24/7. In one portion of this area I have a platform built to hold hives above the mesh roof, along with a small landing area. Because it is on the side I can access the hives without entering the coop. 

I have found this method has several benefits, for one the chickens keep grass and weeds from growing up around the hive, less maintenance is always good. The other big thing I like is how much food the chickens get from the bees, a single productive hive will produce pounds of dead bees every year and these are a fine food source for the birds. Sometimes they will carry them past the hive anyways but many get dumped right there, or die themselves. There is also a fair bit of pollen that gets dropped at the entrance as well (a great protein source). Probably the biggest boon to the chickens though is when the hives get messed with, often a frame gets damaged for one reason or another or it becomes necessary to clean of some burr comb and it is always a shame to let it go to waste, especially with a bunch of pollen or worse yet, larvae. All these bits go to the birds, the chickens go absolutely INSANE for the brood, it is a bit disturbing how much they like them.

There are a couple concerns to look out for imo; if the area was dusty I would want to make sure this dust would not be going into the hives, I would hate to have chickens get above or be able to reach the hive itself, and I would not want the bees and chickens to bother each other regularly. In my situation these all worked out fine, just something to keep in mind though.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Very interesting post Hermit, Im trying to picture the set-up in my haed, and not doing, i think, a very good job.. is there any way you post a pic or two? Once we get our place, I definatly want to incorporate bees...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Very interesting post Hermit, Im trying to picture the set-up in my haed, and not doing, i think, a very good job.. is there any way you post a pic or two? Once we get our place, I definatly want to incorporate bees...


Yeah, hard to describe but basically just bees above a screen with chickens underneath. I could maybe do some pictures at some point but right now it is pretty much a giant snowdrift in that spot


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Yeah, hard to describe but basically just bees above a screen with chickens underneath. I could maybe do some pictures at some point but right now it is pretty much a giant snowdrift in that spot


Please post pictures when the snow melts.


----------

